# I got the Hang of it now



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok i figured out how to post everything and now i just gotta refine my siggy skills but heres another one


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks good mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 22, 2008)

Not bad at all. Very nice.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2008)

Now that one I like Double!!!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmmmm I don't see anything !!!

Charles


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 22, 2008)

thats wierd can every1 else see it?


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2008)

Yep, I do, much better than your last attempt, keep up the good work


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 22, 2008)

well now i know how to upload them properly i can make them bigger too which will mean they will be better looking


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2008)

you have to be careful about size. I usually keep it 550 wide by 175 height. Any larger and I have problems uploading.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah i just use photobucket and upload it into there and copy the img url over to here


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking really good Doubl3Ac3.Well done !!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 27, 2008)

Bloody Nice!


----------

